# стать крайним



## bostjanv

Hello,

I encountered the following sentence

Смертельная машина сработала как часы, и вчерашний маршал из палача
  превратился в жертву, став, по сути, крайним за все то, что происходило во   время конфликта у озера Хасан.

but I am not sure whether the phrase in the Subject is a typo or a familiar word with an unfamiliar meaning. Can someone please explain.

Regards,
bostjanv


----------



## Ptak

крайний - the one to be accused when the real guilty can't be found or even doesn't exist (i.e. when everyone and no one is guilty).


----------



## cyanista

"Быть (стать, оказаться) крайним" is a modern colloquial expression largely synonymic with "быть козлом отпущения" ("be made a scapegoat").


----------



## ExMax

Another synonym is "мальчик для битья" - "a whipping boy".
So, my version for the phrase is "The machine of death was like clockwork, and yesterday marshal has turned from an executor to a victim; as a matter of fact, he was appointed “a wipping boy” responsible for the Lake Khasan events."


----------



## bostjanv

Thanks. This is really an interesting word. Regards, bostjanv.


----------



## dec-sev

ExMax said:


> Another synonym is "мальчик для битья" - "a whipping boy".


Am I the only person in the forum who disagrees with ExMax on the matter?


----------



## Q-cumber

I don't like the source phrase.  
"Cтав ... крайним за все то, что происходило..." is a sample of bad wording.


----------



## Ptak

dec-sev said:


> Am I the only person in the forum who disagrees with ExMax on the matter?


No, you are not alone.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ptak said:


> No, you are not alone.



I second that too.


----------



## Irina M.

q-cumber said:


> i second that too.


 +1 )


----------



## ExMax

А что не так? 
1.Wipping boy - Мальчик для битья, козел отпущения (из "Англо-русского словаря общей лексики Lingvo Universal").
2. A whipping boy
Meaning
A scapegoat. One who is singled out for blame or punishment.
(Из "The Phrase Finder")
3. "Идиома «козёл отпущения» означает человека, на которого возложили вину за неудачу для того, чтобы скрыть её настоящие причины... Выражение «козёл отпущения» используется в качестве метафоры (образного выражения) и обозначает человека или группу людей, на которых взвалили ответственность за несчастье или за действия большей группы людей" (Из Википедии ).
Другое дело, что в переводе на английский есть ошибки, но нет никакого сомнения в том, что "another synonym is "мальчик для битья" - "a whipping boy"


----------



## Ptak

exmax said:


> но нет никакого сомнения в том, что "another synonym is "мальчик для битья"


Вот как раз в этом-то у меня и сомнения.

"Мальчик для битья" и "крайний" - это не одно и то же в русском.


----------



## ExMax

Обсуждалась-то метафора "стать крайним", а не слово "крайний". Будьте внимательными, пожалуйста.


----------



## Ptak

Я и имела в виду слово "крайний" именно в выражении "стать/быть крайним".

Мы внимательны. Пожалуйста.


----------



## ExMax

Таким образом, толкование уважаемой cyanista в посте #3 тоже неправильное?  Кстати, а какое толкование Вы смогли бы дать метафоре "стать крайним"? Или, может, это выражение не следует считать метафорой, а нужно пользоваться приводимыми в словарях толкованиями для каждого из слов? Мне кажется, именно попытки проверить в словарях каждое слово отдельно и привели в затруднение уважаемого bostjanv.


----------



## Ptak

> Таким образом, толкование уважаемой cyanista в посте #3 тоже неправильное?


Каким - "таким" образом? 
Каки образом это следует из фразы _"Мальчик для битья" и "крайний" - это не одно и то же в русском_?? Тут про "козла отпущения" вообще ни слова.
Впрочем, я думаю, что "козел отпущения" и "мальчик для битья" - тоже, тоже не одно и то же...
А вот как раз "козел отпущения" и "крайний" - это близко по смыслу.


----------



## ExMax

Еще раз предлагаю всем быть внимательными, не горячиться и не вводить наших гостей в заблуждение. При объяснении значений оборотов опираться не только на "думаю", но и на статьи из словарей, справочников и других авторитетных источников. Я свое мнение подтверждаю ссылками и цитатами. Еще раз повторяю, что неправильно переводить отдельные слова в метафоре "Быть (варианты - _стать, оказаться, сделать_) крайним". Данным выражением в русском языке часто обозначают "человека или группу людей, на которых взвалили ответственность за несчастье или за действия большей группы людей". Это совпадает с толкованием идиомы "козел отпущения". Синонимичность "а whipping boy" ("мальчик для битья") и "а scapegoat" ("козел отпущения") подтверждается очень многими источниками, на некоторые из них я ссылался. 
Кроме того, как мне кажется, только пять первых постов в данной теме имееют отношение к заданному вопросу, поэтому я считаю, что эта тема исчерпана. Спасибо за внимание.


----------



## Ptak

Хорошо, если другие "несогласные" голос не подают, поясню. "Мальчик для битья" в русском языке может означать человека, которого легко обидеть. Пример:
_Защитник Иванов в ответ тоже ударил соперника по ногам, дав таким образом ему понять, что он не *мальчик для битья*._

Слово "*крайний*", а также понятие вины, виноватого, козла отпущения тут абсолютно ни к месту.

Что касается "я думаю" - люди затем на форум и приходят, чтобы узнать мнение носителей, т.е. что они "думают". А ссылки и цитаты они могут и сами в интернете найти.


----------



## dec-sev

ExMax said:


> Таким образом, толкование уважаемой cyanista в посте #3 тоже неправильное?





ExMax said:


> Еще раз предлагаю всем быть внимательными, не горячиться и не вводить наших гостей в заблуждение.


No comments 



ExMax said:


> Кроме того, как мне кажется, только пять первых постов в данной теме имееют отношение к заданному вопросу...


Bostjanv мог бы сказать «Thanks» после  # 3 



			
				Ptak said:
			
		

> Хорошо, если другие "несогласные" голос не подают...



You will never walk alone 



			
				Ptak said:
			
		

> Что касается "я думаю" - люди затем на форум и приходят, чтобы узнать мнение носителей, т.е. что они "думают". А ссылки и цитаты они могут и сами в интернете найти.




<...>


----------



## Q-cumber

"Мальчик для битья" - пришёл к нам из английского языка. Это реальный исторический персонаж, которого наказывали вместо лица королевской крови за плохую учёбу последнего.   "Мальчик для битья" - определённый статус: человек которого все пинают - за чужие ошибки ... да и просто так. 
   "Крайним" же называют того, кто вынужден нести ту или иную ответственность за какие-то действия (проступки) группы лиц. Причём (Sic!) "крайний" всегда тоже виноват в создавшейся ситуации, наравне с прочими, но отвечает он один (или меньшая группа "крайних").

Допустим, организованная группа воровала на заводе какую-то продукцию: возглавлял группу директор предприятия, также в ней участвовали бухгалтер, товаровед и пр., а *крайним сделали* кладовщика, который и заработал-то на этой афёре меньше всех ... но его подпись стояла на фальшивых накладных, и на него скалили всю вину.  Разве можно сказать в данном случае, что из кладовщика сделали _*мальчика для битья*_? 


> Что касается "я думаю" - люди затем на форум и приходят, чтобы узнать мнение носителей, т.е. что они "думают". А ссылки и цитаты они могут и сами в интернете найти.


Полностью согласен.


----------



## Stanis

Isn't "Мальчик для битья" supposed to mean being always responsible for other's faults?  "Быть крайним" is being  proclaimed the guilty one in some particular situation when people want to find somebody to shift the blame on.


----------



## Nanon

It seems that "a whipping boy" has evolved into "a scapegoat" in English according to this site. This doesn't mean that "мальчик для битья" in Russian had a similar evolution.


----------



## Stanis

If 'scapegoat' is 'Someone who is punished for the errors of others', it does equal 'whipping boy', but that's not the same as "крайний". The latter is used in Russian mostly when one happened to be to blame and punished for other people's deeds in a particular situation. There's an expression 'Я что, крайний что-ли?" which means 'Am I the only one to be responsible here?'.


----------

